# King's Mountain Firehouse BBQ Cookoff



## Larry D. (Apr 22, 2007)

Screamin' Nite Hog was at the King's Mountain Firehouse BBQ Cookoff this past weekend.  I'll let Charlie give you the official report, if he wants.  In the meantime, here are a couple of photos:


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 22, 2007)

ZBQ said:
			
		

> Great pics!! Food looked really good!
> 
> That little sink set up was pretty cool.
> 
> Where can you get little sink set ups like that?  :?:


I'm not sure where that sink was bought.  It is handy.  Hook a water hose and drain hose to it, and you're in business.  Once the sun came up and shined (shone?)  on the water hose (black) for a while, we had hot water (in limited amounts).


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 22, 2007)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> You are right.  Those ribs look fantastic.  I bet he doesn't save me any for next week at Norfolk......
> 
> Did he have enough hickory with him?????
> 
> Bill



Yeah, we had enough.  Of course, if you have any more laying around somewhere...

As we drove into the site, I heard somebody say, "Is that all the wood he's gonna burn?"  There was a small pile of wood attached to the end of the smoker trailer with bungee cords.  What the guy didn't know was that the firebox was also stuffed full, and there was more wood in a couple of other hidden spots.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 22, 2007)

ZBQ said:
			
		

> Great pics!! Food looked really good!
> 
> That little sink set up was pretty cool.
> 
> Where can you get little sink set ups like that?  :?:



http://cgi.ebay.com/FOLDING-CAMP-KITCHE ... dZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/Portable-Outdoor-Si ... dZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Boat-Mar ... 9487QQrdZ1


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics Larry.  Looks like we missed a great event.  Hope you didnt have too much a problem keeping Charlie awake.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 23, 2007)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> We had a great time in our first competition of the year.....beautiful weather, great site location, and a well ran strong competition. Lots of good teams there. The Kings Mountain Fire Dept. always puts on a great cook off. There were 52 teams that actually competed. We finished 29th in chicken, 18th in ribs, 19th in pulled pork, and 26th in brisket......nothing to write home about but....at least we were consistently in the middle of the pack for our first competition this year and only the fifth of our short career. Our smoked surf and turf pizza finished 3rd in the anything but meat category and our lemon tarts finished 4th in the dessert category.



Thats great Charlie.  Nothing wrong finishing in the middle of the pack.  How did your new team mate do?  And, where are  your pics?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2007)

the pizza sounds great!


----------



## Finney (Apr 23, 2007)

Good job Charlie and Larry.

I had some friends from another forum that were there also...
One of them walked away with GC.


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 23, 2007)

Nothing wrong with middle of the pack... I have been there many times.  Hope to see you guys in Norfolk next weekend.


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 23, 2007)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> I don't think Larry knows when I dozed off. I never saw him again after he hit the sleeping bag around midnite until around 7:00 am Saturday morning, except when he made a trip to the port-a-john around 3:00 in the morning.  [smilie=nonono.gif] We won't let him do that again though.......



I didn't mean to desert you...     I guess I can expect a wake-up call (a.k.a., a flying piece of firewood) next time?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2007)

look at that NC boy scoring high in the brisket!  you go boy!


----------

